# Why are you advertising for Comcast on this site?



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Logging in to this website today, I caught a banner ad that said "Ditch satellite for Xfinity." I understand that a website needs to sell advertisements to be profitable... But really??? On a site intended for satellite users??? You should really reconsider this ad choice. If users switched to Comcast, you won't have any members using this site anymore... Without users, you won't generate any ad revenue!

(I always browse in private mode, so I need to log in every day.)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I resemble that scenario, and I am still here. Xfinity was a great addition to my household.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> "Ditch satellite for Xfinity"


I did, but I still hang around for goofs...  ...and I still have my Dish dishes wired in and standing by, just in case.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty sure David Bott isn't choosing the ads, nor could he, without great trouble, censor them.

In any event, I'm not at all worried that they'll have a material effect on DIRECTV's subscribers' numbers.....


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

It is a Google Adsense targeted ad. By that I mean I have not seen the ad as it is not offered in our area.

I could look to block it...but...well...as you have seen, others use it. 

But I do thank you for looking out for the site. Very kind of you.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Now they are insulting the users on the site, calling us "Dish Heads!" (An obvious reference to a term I cannot type on this forum!) Here is a screen grab of the website, just before I type this response. After the "Dish head" remark, it says "Ditch Satellite for the Latest Shows - Anytime, Anywhere. Experience Xfinity."

If I were you, Doug, I'd ask for this ad to be removed. You don't see Coke allowing Pepsi banners on their site... Especially ones that make fun of their users!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

jasonblair said:


> Now they are insulting the users on the site, calling us "Dish Heads!" (An obvious reference to a term I cannot type on this forum!) Here is a screen grab of the website, just before I type this response. After the "Dish head" remark, it says "Ditch Satellite for the Latest Shows - Anytime, Anywhere. Experience Xfinity."
> 
> If I were you, Doug, I'd ask for this ad to be removed. You don't see Coke allowing Pepsi banners on their site... Especially ones that make fun of their users!


Coke is in the position to sell there ad space to a company of there choosing.
Adsense is different in that (in most cases) the ads are tarted at the specific user viewing the page based on many things, such as location and search habits 

Its highly unlikely that anything can/will be done about this to be honest.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's the second frame of the banner. I'd be surprised if Google didn't have a policy to stop direct competitors from advertising on your site. Maybe I am wrong, but I'd at least look into it.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

jasonblair said:


> Here's the second frame of the banner. I'd be surprised if Google didn't have a policy to stop direct competitors from advertising on your site. Maybe I am wrong, but I'd at least look into it.


The way adsense usually works is you pick the type of ads you want on your site, usually the most relevant (in this case Television and Retailers) and thats it, then it just spams the page with an ad thats relevant to the packet and to your region.

In your case your getting xfinity, in my case since it doesnt exist here ( ) I get things like TWC, DTV and Dish.
Its just luck of the draw.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Insulting? :lol:

If I were you and cared so much about the site, then I'd become a club member and you won't see the ad.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I just checked... Adsense does have a form you can fill out to stop competitor advertising... Check this out:

http://support.google.com/adsense/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=as2&answer=180609&rd=1


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Users here use Xfinity, whats the big deal?

Who really cares about an ad that keeps this site up and running, the CPM on a competitor ad probably pay a little bit better anyway x)


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes.. I know I can block the ads but as mentioned it is not likely something I would. As shown others use other services. If I had the option to use other services other than Time Warner for example... I would. I have Dish and Time Warner for Internet. I would ditch Time Warner if I could.


----------

